# The Rat Man



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*California 'rat man' faces new charges *
Mon Jan 8, 11:39 PM ET

A man found living with more than 1,300 rats last year faces new charges after 37 rats and six cats were seized from the filthy cabin of his sailboat, animal control officers said.

Roger Dier of Petaluma was cited for cruelty to animals and confining animals in too small of a space following the discovery of the animals Thursday in the boat anchored on the Petaluma River.

"The cabin was covered with urine and feces," said Jeff Charter, a senior animal control officer.

When Charter asked Dier how he could live with such a smell, Dier said "I don't even notice it anymore," Charter said. The animals all appeared to be in good condition and were taken to a shelter. "I think I'm the victim of a vendetta and persecution," Dier said.

Dier bought the 29-foot sailboat after being evicted from his one-bedroom home. Authorities in June found the home covered with rat droppings and reeking of urine, with rats stacked in cages so overcrowded that many had missing eyes and limbs.

___

Information from: The Press Democrat, http://www.pressdemo.com

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20070109/ap_on_fe_st/rat_house

:googly:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

As a former breeder of pocket pets (including rats) and current breeder of mice, this person obviously has a mental problem that needs taken care of.


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

awwwww you actually have to feel sorry for the poor rats.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

In the second to the last paragraph it says:" The animals all appeared to be in good condition and were taken to a shelter" The last line in the whole thing says:"many had missing eyes and limbs"


WTF????


----------

